# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  الصفحة الفنية الأحد 18 أبريل

## Ehab M. Ali

** تداعيات أزمة قناة زول ما زالت متواصلة والتي انطلقت عقب مطالبة مقدمي برنامج (صباحك سكر) باستحقاقاتهم المالية ورفضهم الدخول للاستديوهات والتي أسفرت عن ايقاف المذيعة اسراء سليمان وحرمانها من دخول الامارت لمدة عام وفصل المذيع أحمد كاريوكي من العمل بالقناة رغم اعتذاره للقناة .. وتواصلت تداعيات الاحداث برفض المذيع والمذيعة المعنيين استلام ثمن تذاكر العودة من ادارة القناة بالاضافة لذلك دخلت المذيعة دينا صلاح هي الاخري علي خط الازمة وقد حزمت حقائبها في صمت وعادت للسودان بعد امتناع الادارة عن تسليمها راتبها.

** الشاعر أزهري محمد علي أوضح أن تمليك أغنيات الراحل مصطفي سيد أحمد لا يتم الا بموافقة اسرته باعتبارهم الورثة الشرعيين لها .. جاء حديث الشاعر في اطار مطالبة البعض بتمليك مشروع مصطفي سيد احمد الغنائي لفنانين شباب وتساءل الشاعر أزهري عمن هم الشباب القادرين علي توصيل رسالة مصطفي حتي يتم منحهم اعمال الراحل؟؟ وأضاف هل الشباب قادرين علي استيعاب مشروع مصطفي الغنائي ولهم القدرة علي تناوله؟؟ وختم حديثه بأن الافضل من منح الشباب أغاني الراحل هو تحويلها لورش نقاش وجاسات استماع لان مشروع مصطفي هو (حالة جمعية لا فردية).

*** الفنان محمد وردي أبدي استغرابه الشديد ودهشته الكبيرة لتصريحات الموسيقار يوسف الموصلي والتي أعلن فيها عن مشروع موسيقي لحني جديد للاغنية السودانية والهادف لجعل زمن الاغنية قصيرا" حيث لا يتعدي الثلاث دقائق بدلا" من الزمن الحالي والذي وصفه بالطويل واوضح ان مشروعه يهدف لجعل الاغنية مواكبة ومسايرة للاغنية العربية والعالمية .. الفنان وردي هاجم هذا المشروع بشدة حيث قال بان الاغنية لا تقاس بالطول والعرض أو القصر ولكن هناك اساسيات في علم الموسيقي متفق عليها عالميا" .. وردي أكد علي أن الموصلي مطالب بأن يكون (مغني في الاول) ثم بعد ذلك يدفع بنظرياته الجديدة في مجال الاغنية السودانية والتي قال انه يحاول فرضها علي الاغنية السودانية.

**** الفنان الطيب عبدالله رفع قضية قبل عدة أشهر ضد قناة الشروق والفنانة نبوية الملاك لتغنيها بأغنية (طريق الشوق) عبر قناة الشروق .. وكيل الفنان الطيب عبدالله مازال يبحث عن الفنانة التي اختفت وبواسطة الشرطة وذلك بموجب الحكم الصادر من محكمة الملكية الفكرية العامة والتي قضت بتغريمها مبلغ تلاثة ألف جنيه نظير تغنيها بالاغنية المذكورة سابقا" .. الفنانة نبوية الملاك صارت مثار جدل في الفترة الاخيرة وذلك بعد قضائها فترة 16 يوم تضمنت نهاية شهر رمضان الاخير وعطلة عيد الفطر المبارك في سجن النساء بامدرمان وذلك بعد احتجازها بسبب وصل أمانة وصار الحديث جهرا" بعد أن دافعت الفنانة نبوية عن نفسها اثر انتقادها بترديد الاغاني الهابطة ك(راجل المرة) وغيرها بان الاغاني الجادة لا تأتي بالمال.

***** في استطلاع قريب بسوق الكاسيت أجراه الاخوة بصحيفة فنون تبين أن أكثر الشرائط مبيعا" الان هو شريط الفنان الشاب طه سليمان - بريدك والذي عزاه اصحاب محلات الكاسيت للدعاية الكثيفة التي وجدها الشريط ويليه سي دي حفلة نجوم الغد الاخيرة .. وبالسؤال عن أشرطة الفنانين الكبار جاءت المحصلة بأن الراحل عثمان حسين ما زال يحتل نسبة توزيع عالية في السوق ويليه الفنان محمد الامين والذي أكد الباعة علي أنه الوحيد الذي يحتفظ بمكانته بين الكبار وعند السؤال عن توزيع الفنان محمد وردي كانت اجابته بان (الناس مرة مرة بتسأل عنو) .. الملاحظ أن هناك نسبة توزيع عالية لقراءات المصاحف وبالنسبة للاشرطة الدعوية فان الراحل عبدالحميد كشك يتصدر المبيعات.    

*

----------


## Almothanna

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور . 



قلت لي قالو دايرين يملكوا أغاني مصطفى لواحد من الشباب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

الناس دي بتهظر ولا شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مصطفى سيد أحمد قمة يصعب الوصول إليها ويستحيل تكرارها ، كما أنه غير قابل للنسيان . 
قوموا شوفوا شغلتكم . 

*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

 الفنان محمد الامين والذي أكد الباعة علي أنه الوحيد الذي يحتفظ بمكانته بين الكبار 




وبما أني كنت من محبي الفنان محمد الامين إلا أنني أصبحت لا استمع إليه كثيراً والسبب يعود الى أن أبواللمين ظل محلك سر !!
لازال يدندن حول (خمس سنين وأربع سنين - وزاد الشجون - .... الخ أغانيه القديمة ) !!

بصريح العبارة ابواللمين عايش على ماضيه ولا جديد لديه غير أغنيه واحده !!

مشكور يا وهبه على الاخبار الطازه ..

*

----------


## فارس البطانه

*الا.....................................
      مصطفى سيد احمد
                        	*

----------


## nona

*مشكور ياهوبة ماقصرت الاخو تبع اتحاد الفنانين
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*شكرا يا إيهاب، بالمناسبة زول دي علاقتها بالحبش شنو؟ وفكرة الموصلي خلوها تظهر بعدين نحكم عليها فنحن بطبعنا بنتسرع الأحكام،وياريت لو اتيحت الفرصة للمميزين من شباب اليوم بترديد أغاني مصطفى ختى يتعرف عليه الجيل الحالي لأنه مظلوم بعدم معرفته بهذا القامة الفنية والهرم الغنائي الكبير.
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




* تداعيات أزمة قناة زول ما زالت متواصلة والتي انطلقت عقب مطالبة مقدمي برنامج (صباحك سكر) باستحقاقاتهم المالية ورفضهم الدخول للاستديوهات والتي أسفرت عن ايقاف المذيعة اسراء سليمان وحرمانها من دخول الامارت لمدة عام وفصل المذيع أحمد كاريوكي من العمل بالقناة رغم اعتذاره للقناة .. وتواصلت تداعيات الاحداث برفض المذيع والمذيعة المعنيين استلام ثمن تذاكر العودة من ادارة القناة بالاضافة لذلك دخلت المذيعة دينا صلاح هي الاخري علي خط الازمة وقد حزمت حقائبها في صمت وعادت للسودان بعد امتناع الادارة عن تسليمها راتبها.



عقبال قناة قوون
                        	*

----------

